# Elevated FSH - anyone out there?



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm new to ff.  Funny how you never think you're going to end up on these pages (when I started looking into fertility treatment, aged 39, I thought there was no way I was going to still be childless after 40 - pah!  what an idiot).  Anyhow, I have been scanning the 40+ board to see if there are any success stories for women with elevated FSH levels. I haven't found any so far, but maybe that's because I haven't looked hard enough.  But, of course, the fact that I've had to search hard should tell me something - ie there aren't many high FSH pregnancies out there.  I know that what I'm trying to do is find out how outlandish my hopes are, and whether I'm deluding myself to carry on thinking IVF might yield the hoped-for results for me.  I've had previous IVF failures, and was supposed to go far a 'last try' this month.  But my FSH levels have become elevated (11.3), and I'm losing hope fast. I'm not an idiot - I know that once you've had an elevated reading it means that you're in the peri-monopausal phase.  But I'm desperate for any sign that oldies who've had bad readings before can pull it off.  Has anyone out there succeeded after having had a high FSH reading?? 

FS


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Don't waste your time testing at the ARGC and go to the LIster.  They are one of the few clinics who allow ladies to cycle with high fsh.  Lfc also allows cycling if fsh is below 15.  

There is a thread high fsh and advanced maternal age started by myself where you will see plenty of encouraging stories people sent me.  I unfortunately am not included.  

All the best, 
Inc


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

11.3 is not high for your age. Normal. I believe for women who are 40 the Argc accepts your level.
NHS says that FHS is OK until 12 , when they decide if yes or no you can have a free treatment.
Also FSH levels vary a little bit from one month to the next.
what is as important as FSH is the oestrogens levels and the new one AMH , which you test for at Lister.
Honestly, there are many worse FSH levels than yours.
Besides, it only takes one egg/embryo to get pregnant, and many girls on this site have got pregnant with less eggs than they hoped to get.
Good luck,
Future Mummy


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi FS, just read your mail and know what you are going through. I have, however, some news that I hope will give you something to be positive about. I have had two failed IUI's, two failed IVFS due to non fertilization of eggs. I had high FSH - highest being 15.1. Good news is that I gave birth to our baby boy in September and he was conceived naturally! I was told that my chances were very slim and was about to embark on treatment at the ARGC when I discovered I was pregnant just days before treatment! I just wanted to let you know that you just never know... I think that too much store is held by FSH numbers.. yes they might be an indicator but FSH varies from month to month anyway. I think that the best advice I was given by a reflexologist was to remain positive. I was told that if you keep convincing yourself that getting pregnant will be virtually impossible or difficult your mind can send powerful messages to your body. She suggested I told myself every month that I was pregnant - before a period started and if it didn't happen that month that say 'oh well - it will happen next month'. I know it is easy for me to say and I hope I don't sound like some crank but I gave birth a month before my 42nd birthday. I know the heartache of infertility - years of it and I just hope that my reply gives you a boost - something that I used to scour these boards for. If you wish to PM me then feel free. Good luck to you and stay positive!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi wondertwo, nice story, congratulations, may I ask you if your reflexologist is in London? I am looking for one  at the moment, and yours seems good!
Future Mummy


----------



## wondertwo (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi FS

My reflexologist was in Leeds but if you look on the Reflexologists accredited webiste you should find a good one near you. I hope all goes well for you and remember ....stay positive!


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

thanks for replies. 

Inc, I'm sorry your story has not, so far, been positive.  I have seen some high-fsh stories, and they often seem to be joyous bfps, but if you look carefully, they're also often followed by early m/c. A function of age, sadly.

Wondertwo, I loved your story.  And, yes please, would like to post you separately.

futuremummy - thanks for being encouraging about my fsh and other stuff.  I know an fsh reading of 11.3 is 'normal' for my age.  But that's just the point.  Low/zero fertility is 'normal' for my age.  An fsh reading of 11.3 is still high, and indicates perimenopause and reduced fertility, which of course is 'normal' for my age, but still not good if I want to conceive.  High fsh usually goes hand in hand with raised E2 levels, because the higher fsh is stimulating the ovaries to overdo the oestrogen.  Unfortunately, this does not mean eggs will be produced, nor that their quality is guaranteed.  And, sadly, the nhs will not fund ivf for women over 39, no matter what their fsh readings are!  I'd be interested to know what sort of readings you've been having, and what sort of treatments (if any) you're considering. What are French ivf success rates like?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

my last FHS was 11 ( october 2007). just done another one ( lastweek )and got result and it is 10. it can fluctuate a bit sometimes. I did a day 3.
when I had a fsh 11, I had 7 eggs and 6 fertilised ( nov 2007). 
I had 3 grade one embies and 3 grade 2 that are now frozen. My problem is implantation dud to adenomyosis. However in terms of FSH was told I was fine. Actualy, the PCT when deciding if you can have a free go, and we all know they try to find the smallest reason to say no  , accept a FSH up to 12, whatever age ( up to40), so I really think your FSH is fine. Besides, it has to be measured apparently together with E2 and nowadays AMH to really give a good idea. ( never had an AMH blood test done but my oestrogens are fine too). 

IVF in France is cheaper but difficult to organise logistically ( for us anyway, with work )! 

Future Mummy


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

This thread is really interesting for me as my FSH is usually around 12, it's been down to 8 once and flucyuates every month. My clinic refuse to let me have IVF unless the FSH comes down to 10 or below, so I'm currently biding my time, doing accupuncture and taking DHEA. I have spoken to a few women who think it's unreasonable for the clinic to set the entry level at 10 but I suppose they want to keep their stats looking nice! My problem is that I don't seem to able to find a clinic around here that will accept women with elevated FSH. WIsh I could just nip down to the Lister!
Anyway, if anybody knows of a place near Manchester that accepts women like m, please let me know!!


----------



## suede (Aug 16, 2006)

Just to let you know that a friend of mine had an FSH level of 12 and was told that ivf probably wouldnt work for her but as she got one free go on the NHS they went ahead anyway. She only managed 3 follicles but luckily all had eggs and all fertilised. She is now 14 weeks pregnant and doing really well but being very sick! lol. So you just never know.............


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just thought I'd add my story here, in case it helps anyone.  I'm 34 but my FSH level was measured at 11.3 prior to my first cycle back in October.  The clinic didn't mention this to me and kept me in blissful ignorance until just before EC, when I was told I only had 3 useful looking follies and would probably only get max 3 eggs.
I did get 3 eggs, of which 2 fertilised and were both put back, and I'm now 13 weeks pg with twins.
I don't have any explanation for why my FSH levels would have been that high - exactly the same as yours, FS!  But just wanted to say that FSH levels, although they are one possible indicator, are not the only factor that feeds into success rates by any means.  I also had other problems - endo, cysts, and one of my ovaries had a massive endometrioma removed from it months before.  I would say if you are otherwise healthy then you stand a very good chance of success.
Good luck!
Ali
x


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there

I've managed to get my FSH levels down from 15.6 to this month's 10.  The high ones were during some really stressie times at work, and also after miscarriages.  I stopped work last summer and started taking lots of supplements and doing some acupuncture etc.  My FSH went down to 12/13, but nothing could shift it any lower.  In December I went to the Zita West Clinic and saw the midwife and nutritionist - they were both fantastic and I wish I had done it ages ago.  I've stopped drinking anything and am down to one cup of tea a day.  Lots of supplements (COQ10, Zita West ones, DHAs, Evening Primrose Oil), although they took me off Angus Caste.  I'm quite into cooking / eating well already, but the nutrition lady was brilliant.  I was a little horrified with some of her suggestions, but I am doing most of them and I feel so much better.  She didn't recommend anything in particular for FSH, but their book says lots of lentils / beans / pulses / onion / garlic etc.  I used to hate lentils and pulses, but am now really getting into them!  I am also going there for acupuncture twice a week.  We've had a really quiet time (easy in January!) and I am sleeping really well.  I was so pleased that my FSH came down to the magic 10 for the ARGC, but my 0E was a little raised as I already had a follie growing.  GGGRR.  We're doing clomid / IUI this month and I'm fingers crossed.  

I really wish that I had gone to the ZW Clinic earlier.  I kept cutting down on tea/coffee/wine, but my consumption would always creep back up!!  

I hope this helps!

Love, Harris


----------



## Denlake (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi hope my story helps a bit . As I type this I am 42 and 28 weeks pregnant,with a little girl, all is going well so far but I'm never complacent.........I had 5 years TTC and we paid for a failed IUI and clomid cycles before getting pregnant on my first IVF cycle at 41. I've posted my story a few months ago if you'd like to know more of the detail, as "there's life in us oldies". The main reason I wanted to write to you is to tell you not to give up because of FSH........there are links to other hormones in your body such as LH and you can get erroneous results. My FSH has always been ok at around 8 but as soon as I started trying to cycle for IVF it increased and so did my E2 levels on some cycles, I firmly believe stress messes around with your body. Anyway, I kept up acupuncture as there was no way to reduce FSH medically and my levels had increased to 12.5 and Jessop (NHS) in Sheffield prefer you to be 10 or below.They told me that I wasn't likely to respond well to stimms with 12.5 but as I was paying for treatment it was ultimately my decision, they also said if I was young enough to be getting a freebie they would be advising me to wait to see if it came down ( this can happen). 

Anyway we took the decision to proceed, it just felt right for us. Jessops were right and I didn't respond well to stimms ( but they were relatively low dose- see my post) but I did get 4 eggs, out of five folllies, all fertilised and were grade 1 and 2 quality- even Jessops were surprised at the quality for my age. Technically, I took a risk but one of the two embies they put back, took and I have 2 frosties left. I will always believe acupuncture helped me, I had monthly reflexology too. I realise when you are paying it is a risk but I had no way of knowing if the FSH would come down again or keep increasing. I really hope your FSH comes down but if it doesn't it might be worth finding a clinic like mine that is a little more flexible if you can afford to pay. Good luck to all of you with the dreaded elevated FSH, lets hope science finds a way to slow down the body clock but in the mean time don't give up miracles do happen. 
Dx


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Thanks so much for your replies and advice.  By a completely shocking stroke of luck, a couple of days ago I got a day 2 FSH reading of 8.9, so am embarking on my 4th (and probably final) round of IVF.  I'm very nervous.  And I don't want to think about what all these drugs are going to do to my body (except, of course, the good egg producing thing).  I'm a poor responder, and will be on gazillion dose of drugs.  But at least I am doing it, and there may be hope.  Wish me luck!  Bubbles would be very nice.

FS xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi fs, 

Are you having it at the ARGC?  Good luck in any case...


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, there's certainly a lot of inspiring stories out there that give me hope. My accupouncturist has just referred me and DP to a herbalist as I responded really well to herbs before. She also said to stop taking temp and keeping track of things and to relax and have fun. - Easier said than done but I'm trying. As somebody here said, stress is such a big factor on how your body responds, and I'm gonna try and keep it down. Have started yoga which helps.
Then again, I'm planning my wedding which isn't exactly the most stressfree thing to doo but there's also a ot of fun involved!!

We'll see. I am positive (as always) that my time will come.

Good luck to us all!

xEls.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Been reading these with interest ! I had my FSH done in May 2006 and it was 7.. Have had 2 EC since then and never had them retested... but responded well so guess they were OK. Just had failed FET and going ahead with another ICSI so had day 5 bloods taken yesterday. Going for results on Sat... never really thought about the implications before as tested OK last time but now getting rather jittery about it.. especially as feel so tired and down at the moment! I'll  be back looking for tips on trying to reduce it if things not OK on Sat!
Bright Eyes


----------



## gerty39 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi All

I read this with interest.  When I was 37 and just be referred to Barts after 2 years of waiting I had elevated FSH level of 20.6 and the NHS hospital would not refer me.

I was having awful problems with my periods although I had been under the NHS hospital for about 3 years.  I finally managed to get them to do some scans and my stress levels (as I was completed freaked out about my issues) came down including my fsh to eventually about 7.  I kept having blood tests and they kept dropping and I really concluded it was stress.

When I finally got to Barts after lap etc.  The consultants there did not think I would respond very well and they were highly surprised when I produced 12 eggs without any issues.  At the NHS hospital I was told I could be having POF (by a Junior doctor) it wasn't very helpful at the time and they should not say these things without thoroughly investigating.  I found that generally the root cause of our issues are not very well investigated by the medical profession.  They are very quick to jump on anything and label you for life!

Unfortunately I had an early miscarriage but my view is that just look at your life style and make sure you are relaxed and getting a good diet.  I was told anything under a fsh of 12 was okay.

Good luck.

Gerty


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

I posted on hull and donor thread about my fsh level.
I found out today my results were 13  but in Dec they were 3 ?
I got a letter from consultant saying I am unlikely to achieve a pregnancy through IVF because of this level.
I think that I will have a chance especially looking at all the messages on FF.  I was feeling a bit stressed when they jabbed the needle in (dont like needles).
Does any clinic take you at this level? or do all clinics prefer you to be under 10?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

The Lister does.... Don't bother with the ARGC as they won't let you cycle if above 10 and you may waste valuable time... I tested four months before being allowed to cycle...

You defo have a chance... Nico 67 had fsh around 13 and is now a proud mum of two little girls...

Good luck...

INc


----------



## FS (Jan 2, 2008)

Inc,

Yes, I'm having treatment at the ARGC.  I have never seen anything like it - the number of tests they've carried out (and continue to carry out), and the number of injections and tablets I'm taking.  So much expensive unproven quackery, but desperate people like me will do anything for that last chance.  I feel like my life depends upon it.  Thanks for your message.

By the way, they found 2 cysts on my first scan, so the next day they took me into surgery and drained them.  Something Geeta should've done for you.  What happened about all that (mail me separately if you have time).

FS


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I will do... off to sleep now.... good luck... totally agree...


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi,

Just a quickie to add some encouragement. I was told (by UCH, London) that after an FSH reading of 18 two years ago I was pre-menopausal and we had virtually no chance of conceiving through IVF (although we'd already had one IVF pregnancy which we sadly lost). We took a second opinion from the Lister, cycled again six months later, and our little boy is now 18 months old! My FSH came down to 11ish on that cycle. 

Sometimes the consultants don't know everything, you just have to decide how long you're willing to try, and that's a very personal decision.

Good luck,
Abby
x


----------

